# Cut Nose - need advice



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our sweet 3 year old Sadie came back from the kennel with her nose like this. We've used this small 8 dog kennel a few times prior to this without incident, they even let our V's stay in their bed at night.

They say she got sunburned, looks to me like she scraped it. Our male V was with her the whole time and he was not sunburned. It's not infected so I don't think there is a need for a vet visit.

I've posted a current pic and a pre-injury pic of her nose.

My question is, have you ever seen this before and will the color return?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

It wil be fine in a couple months. I'm constantly nursing wounds like this on my dog. Part of owning a hunting dog


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

They get their noses into all sorts of things. Most of the color should return - she may have a bit of a scar where the wound is the worst, but that may heal in time too.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, they do have cuts & bumps all the time don't they? My husband always says "field scars don't count against them".

I'm just worried about the color more than anything. It's much whiter than the picture shows.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My red-nosed red lab got bit by another dog her first day out in the field. She ripped her nose up pretty good and she had some white spots like you are talking about. It took about 6 months for most of it to fade and heal. Now if you look closely, you can still see the scars, but they are not nearly as noticeable. I hope she heals quickly! Put Vitamin E or Coconut oil on her if you can. It will definitely help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you sure she didn't just rub it on the kennel?
June has done that before, and it left no scars or white after it healed.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

My dog had a gash on the nose very similar looking from ripping through some brambles. Scab flaked off, skin was lighter for a couple month but the pigment eventually darkened and became normal.

Best thing you can do is nothing, forget about it and leave it alone. I find the more I fuss with things like that the more chance it will leave a permanent mark. Antibiotic ointment or vetericyn is the best tool for this.


----------

